# "Specified Server Not Found" message on Internet Explorer



## GeoIII (Apr 27, 2005)

When I am using Internet Explorer 5.1 I frequently get a" Specified server not found " message when I try to load a new web page.  At times choosing a different page, or going back to a site like google will help. Other times I have to go offline and reconnect to the internet.
I have an Imac with a G3 processor running at 400 mg with System 9.2 as an operating system.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi GeoIII and welcome to the forum.
Could it be that you are losing your internet connectivity from time to time? Open a terminal window and let ping run in the background (ping www.test.com). See if you are loosing packages while browsing or when certain servers are not found anymore. Do you have other network-enabled computers at home?


----------



## GeoIII (May 3, 2005)

I can tell you are a wise one by your philosophy on cats. We do have a wintel machine on the same line and it has no problems. They are not networked. I'll try your suggestion


----------

